# NO skip mode icon



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

When I first got the message that skip mode was available, i tried it out but it didnt work for me. No SM icon. So after going to this forum i read that i should reboot my Tivo, which I did and the good news is that the sm icon was there. Great. My problem is that icon keeps going away. Last night I recorded CSI-Cyber and i went to use the SM feature. No icon. So i watched the program and it it was over with i rebooted my Tivo and now the icon is back. Can anybody help me so that the sm icon stays and i don't have to keep rebooting to get the sm icon back. Thanks in advance. Chuck


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That is truly weird. I do believe I have seen SM disappear on a show once, but it never came back. I'll try a restart next time that happens. For now, I suggest you tell TiVo:http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx

That's the SM feedback form.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You should try re-running Guided Setup. I had done Setup and Skip is there.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for your replay. I contacted tech support via email and they just finished sending me a reply. They suggested that i go to TiVo Central > Messages and Settings > Settings > Phone and Network > Connect to TiVo Service Now. Is this what you are talking about? I have already done what they suggested. I dont see any changes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwbuckley said:


> Thanks for your replay. I contacted tech support via email and they just finished sending me a reply. They suggested that i go to TiVo Central > Messages and Settings > Settings > Phone and Network > Connect to TiVo Service Now. Is this what you are talking about? I have already done what they suggested. I dont see any changes.


That was a waste of time, but average for CS. Even a program in the Recently Deleted Recording can get SM applied to them. However, you will have to wait a while for CSI:Cyber since there are non scheduled for the next two weeks.

I find CBS not very reliable for SM. Make some recordings and see if a pattern shows up.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I love SM, when it's there. But too often it'ss not. Last thursday "Shades of Blue" no SM. Friday on NBC, "Grimm" and "Dateline" , no SM. Sunday on ABC, "The Family" no SM. Saturday on Lifetime, 2 movies on Sat. prime time. One had SM and one didn't. The just need to get some consistency in the people the hiring to do this.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

wtkflhn said:


> I love SM, when it's there. But too often it'ss not. Last thursday "Shades of Blue" no SM. Friday on NBC, "Grimm" and "Dateline" , no SM. Sunday on ABC, "The Family" no SM. Saturday on Lifetime, 2 movies on Sat. prime time. One had SM and one didn't. The just need to get some consistency in the people the hiring to do this.


Same here last week for Shades of Blue(3/10) and Grimm(3/11) -- no skip mode. The prior two weeks of Shades of Blue(2/25,3/3) do have skip mode. I watched Grimm with CC on, and they appeared correct, but still no skip mode.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

I think that you misunderstood what i was getting at. My problem isn't just with the CSI program. I am sure that the sm icon will work now for a while, but in a week or two it will no longer give me that sm icon when i record a program. Then i will have to reboot the Tivo for it to work like it is supposed to. Once i reboot then the sm icon will be on my recorded program.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwbuckley said:


> I think that you misunderstood what i was getting at. My problem isn't just with the CSI program. I am sure that the sm icon will work now for a while, but in a week or two it will no longer give me that sm icon when i record a program. Then i will have to reboot the Tivo for it to work like it is supposed to. Once i reboot then the sm icon will be on my recorded program.


Would that be a restart? If so, I will try that next time a SM doesn't display. Still weird.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Have you tried playing the show to see if you can ACTUALLY skip?

The icon is VERY VERY often missing, but the skip mode _is_ available. Yes, it's a bug, but many of us have seen that bug. Yes, I admit this is _slightly_ different from the icon appearing then disappearing.. But it may just be a different display bug of the skip-ness.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

As far as i am concerned the sm is great when it works. I have found most of the time the green sm icon wont show up until the program as finished recording. If you want to watch the program after it has been recording say for 20 minutes good luck finding the icon. I think that Tivo still has some work to do on this feature. Also, from reading some of the other posts i am not the only person out there that is having problems. Come on Tivo do it right.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cwbuckley said:


> As far as i am concerned the sm is great when it works. I have found most of the time the green sm icon wont show up until the program as finished recording. If you want to watch the program after it has been recording say for 20 minutes good luck finding the icon. I think that Tivo still has some work to do on this feature. Also, from reading some of the other posts i am not the only person out there that is having problems. Come on Tivo do it right.


That's how it's supposed to work. SM is only available after the recording is finished, never during.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

I just finished chatting with somebody with tech support and here is what they told me. If you have the software version 20.5.6 you will get an update on 3/22 to version 20.5.9. This new update will have the fixes that take care of all of the bugs in the sm feature. Hopefully all of the sm problems will be fixed on that date. Lets all hope that happens.

Chuck


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cwbuckley said:


> I just finished chatting with somebody with tech support and here is what they told me. If you have the software version 20.5.6 you will get an update on 3/22 to version 20.5.9. This new update will have the fixes that take care of all of the bugs in the sm feature. Hopefully all of the sm problems will be fixed on that date. Lets all hope that happens.
> 
> Chuck


Awesome! However I've had 20.5.9 and have not seen any changes in SM. It works most of the time on most networks.


----------



## choco (Nov 3, 2000)

wtkflhn said:


> I love SM, when it's there. But too often it'ss not. Last thursday "Shades of Blue" no SM. Friday on NBC, "Grimm" and "Dateline" , no SM. Sunday on ABC, "The Family" no SM. Saturday on Lifetime, 2 movies on Sat. prime time. One had SM and one didn't. The just need to get some consistency in the people the hiring to do this.





justen_m said:


> Same here last week for Shades of Blue(3/10) and Grimm(3/11) -- no skip mode. The prior two weeks of Shades of Blue(2/25,3/3) do have skip mode. I watched Grimm with CC on, and they appeared correct, but still no skip mode.


We also had no skipmode on the same episodes of Shades of Blue, The Family, and Grimm. And the 3 of us are in completely different regions of the US.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I've not had SM on NBC for a week or so. Any NBC show. Plus I have NEVER had it not show the SM icon but actually have SM. And I've tried most shows that were in prime time but did not show SM icons.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gespears said:


> I've not had SM on NBC for a week or so. Any NBC show. Plus I have NEVER had it not show the SM icon but actually have SM. And I've tried most shows that were in prime time but did not show SM icons.


Try the Tonight Show. It has always worked for me. Late Night (and CBS) has been spotty.


----------



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

Skip mode has been working great with somewhat random application as documented by others. However, today skip disappeared from all my shows on my Roamio pro. Many, many shows had it an hour ago, now none have it. I've tried a restart with no change. I've also tried a reconnect to Tivo. No luck there either. I want my skip back!


----------



## leitzsout (Feb 13, 2013)

Update...after a few minutes the skip mode icons began to reappear a few at a time. Don't know if the restart of the reconnect did the trick.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

Had the same thing happen to me. I also did a reboot before but that could have been coincidental.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I also had this issue late last night. I was watching a show that had SkipMode and half way through, SkipMode just stopped working. So I went back to the "My Shows" list and found that the SKIP icon was missing from every show (there were at least 10 shows that had the SKIP icon before that). After a couple of minutes, I restarted my Roamio Pro. It came back up with no SKIP icons and it appeared that the restart did not help. But within 30 minutes, I checked again and all the SKIP icons returned.

FYI - I signed up for 20.5.9 and received it last week. I'm not sure what caused this SkipMode issue or if it would have cleared up without a restart, but 20.5.9 will not fix it.


----------



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

Last night I recorded NCIS and I waited until the program was over with and I had the SM icon showing and it worked great. I had also recorded NCIS-NO. i waited until it was finished recording. No sm icon. No matter what i did I couldn't get the icon to come up. The only thing I didn't do was reboot my Tivo. I sure hope that they get the bugs out of sm soon. I am afraid that this new update isn't going to make much of a difference.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cwbuckley said:


> Last night I recorded NCIS and I waited until the program was over with and I had the SM icon showing and it worked great. I had also recorded NCIS-NO. i waited until it was finished recording. No sm icon. No matter what i did I couldn't get the icon to come up. The only thing I didn't do was reboot my Tivo. I sure hope that they get the bugs out of sm soon. I am afraid that this new update isn't going to make much of a difference.


Was there a break-in for election coverage during NCIS-NO? That could throw things off and make SM unavailable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> Was there a break-in for election coverage during NCIS-NO? That could throw things off and make SM unavailable.


That may be the reason for Limitless, but NCIS and NCIS:NO both have skip. This despite the time shift on all three for election updates.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That may be the reason for Limitless, but NCIS and NCIS:NO both have skip. This despite the time shift on all three for election updates.


He said NCIS:NO did not have skip. I'm not talking about scheduled election coverage before the show, but unscheduled break-ins during, either national or local. We had a few local break-ins last night.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I also lost all SKIP icons this morning. Rebooted TiVo and checked about 1 hour later and all the SKIP icons returned. (20.5.9 software on Roamio Pro).


----------



## cwbuckley (Jul 24, 2014)

NCIS worked fine even with the election returns. NCIS-NO didn't have the icon at all. I just hope this update on the 22nd fixes their problems with this feature.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

cwbuckley said:


> NCIS worked fine even with the election returns. NCIS-NO didn't have the icon at all. I just hope this update on the 22nd fixes their problems with this feature.


I doubt any update is going to fix the issues like elections causing TiVo's taggers to not tag programs. There are other issues of course but TiVo can only do so much when their own local programming they are using for setting the tags interrupts their own recordings.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> That may be the reason for Limitless, but NCIS and NCIS:NO both have skip. This despite the time shift on all three for election updates.


Yeah, though Limitless had an officially scheduled time of 10:02-11:00.. so it doesn't seem like it was a time shift..?


----------

